# Vba2c whats my chances?



## Onlyme (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi I am new here. I have gestational diabetes, had it with all my pregnancys. I was on insulin early too. My 1st 4 were normal deliverys followed by 2 emergency c sections which I know in my heart I didn't need and wished I fought my corner. 
Anyway what's my chance of a vba2c? Will they allow me?  

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Onlyme, I'm afraid I can't answer your question but I just wanted to welcome you to the forum  Hopefully someone with more knowledge and experience will be along soon! Perhaps this site may help:

http://www.homebirth.org.uk/vba2c.htm


----------



## Onlyme (Aug 24, 2012)

*Thankyou for the link *


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2012)

Onlyme said:


> *Thankyou for the link *



You're welcome  Sorry no-one else has been along to help yet! Someone mentioned the babycentre and mumsnet forums, which might be able to help - have you tried them?

http://community.babycentre.co.uk/

http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk?call=ActiveConversations


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2012)

Onlyme said:


> Hi I am new here. I have gestational diabetes, had it with all my pregnancys. I was on insulin early too. My 1st 4 were normal deliverys followed by 2 emergency c sections which I know in my heart I didn't need and wished I fought my corner.
> Anyway what's my chance of a vba2c? Will they allow me?
> 
> Thanks for reading.



Welcome, Onlyme. 

No personal experiences to share, but from what I remember of working on an obstetric ward, a long while ago, a seventh pregnancy, and after 2 caesarians, even without gestational diabetes in each pregnancy (if I've understood your post #1 correctly), would be considered more risky than average. That said, so much depends on views of your obstetric consultant and how much input from a midwife, which depends on local arrangements.

Hope you get the birth experience you hope for, but most of all, that the end result is a healthy mother and a healthy baby.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello, and welcome

I'd guess (and no expert!) that it's a fairly slim chance. Assuming you'd be looking at 38w induction, my knowledge is that induction post cs is fairly tricky, let alone after 2cs.

Worth a chat to your team, and a read of the NICE guidelines on GD and VBAC.


----------



## Onlyme (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks everyone. Is there a gd vbac website at all? *


----------



## lauraw1983 (Sep 4, 2012)

Onlyme said:


> Hi I am new here. I have gestational diabetes, had it with all my pregnancys. I was on insulin early too. My 1st 4 were normal deliverys followed by 2 emergency c sections which I know in my heart I didn't need and wished I fought my corner.
> Anyway what's my chance of a vba2c?* Will they allow me?  *
> Thanks for reading.



Just to highlight this, it's not up to anyone to ALLOW you the birth you want, you are entitled to what you want, they can only advise you what they think regarding risks and you have to do your own research to decide what path to take. It is your body, your baby and your birth.

I have no personal experience of a pregnancy with diabetes, I had my two babies before I was diagnosed, but from the brief stuff I have read about it, it does seem much of the information out there is quite outdated, much like information out there about 'normal' births too.

I realise c-sections are needed for some mums and babies, but the rate is far too high in this country. Birth is far too over medicalised, but again I realise some of this care is very much needed for mums who are high risk.

In your position I would be doing as much googling and reading as I could - when I wanted a homebirth with my 2nd some of the nonsense out there is unbelievable, you have to sift through all that to try to find information you can use to take to your Midwife or Obstetrician and ask them about it all too.

Good luck x


----------

